# Savinelli Sherwood Series



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Can anyone tell me any details about the Savinelli Sherwood Rock Briar seriers. These are the pipes with the funky cuts in the brair. I was wondering when they were produced, how they smoke, etc. My local B&M said they were made in the 60's and 70's but not that I don't trust the guy.... 

:dude:

THanks!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I never cared for that look. A few different makers do it. To me, it looks like a worm ate its way through the block -- like whatever type of bugs eat pine.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Can anyone tell me any details about the Savinelli Sherwood Rock Briar seriers. These are the pipes with the funky cuts in the brair. I was wondering when they were produced, how they smoke, etc. My local B&M said they were made in the 60's and 70's but not that I don't trust the guy....
> 
> :dude:
> 
> THanks!


My Dry system pipes were done in this style. I believe they were made in the 70's and 80's and then phased out.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopefully someone can chime in with some more info. I found someone, via a google search, who said he bought his in 1966 at a B&M. I dont mind the "worm eaten look" but no way would I spend what a new pipe costs and then choose that, lol.

The one I have smokes really, really good. I got it off ebay like 6 mo's. ago for $20 shipped.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am still looking for information on these pipes. Please post if you have any.

Oh, this is my 10th post. I seem to recall reading that I can participate in something that I couldnt before. Can anyone remind me of what that is. Post pics maybe?


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I think you need 15 posts and then will be able to PM. (private message) I am pretty sure you need more posts and time in order to do pictures.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

30 for pics.


----------

